# Nor'easter at the Canso Causeway



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

Nor'easter at the Canso Causeway - October 5, 2011...from Cape Bretontymusic


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*Nor'easter*

now the good 1s


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Been there, done that


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Awesome pics, love the one of the Bobcat too.


----------



## willyswagon (Dec 19, 2008)

Love the pics. Its been blowing 100 km for 24 hrs. It is supossed to die out this pm.


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

It's been blowing and snowing here off and on since 7 last night


----------

